# Computer genuises...I NEED HELP!



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's the situation...
I have a computer (Dell). I got it with a 40 gig hard drive. With all the music I have I have used up most all of that 40 gigs. I then baught another 40 gig hard drive from Dell. They helped me program it after I installed it. but it is not programmed the way that I want it. maybe I cannot do it the way that I want, you tell me, Please.

What I want to do is make the new hard drive that I purchased an extension of the existing drive. Say existing drive is c drive and new one is f drive. I want to make new drive an extension of c so I essentially have 80 gigs of c drive. is this possible? Do you understand what I am saying? Please help.

Clueless about programming!


----------



## kath (Jan 26, 2006)

no
its a seperate physical drive
no matter what u do that drive will always have a seperate drive letter
only way you could do this is to replace the main drive C with a larger drive

but u can use the other drive exactly like u can the C drive
store stuff, can install programs on it ect

if you are wanting to store music on it
just change the download path to f:/ instead of where it is now
and windows will create a folder on the new drive

for example u install a new program
99% of the time when u install a program it will ask what path u want it to install to
ex: c;/progr~1/norton/antivirus

for if u want it to install on the f: drive all u need to do is change the c: to a f:


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

What you can do is make your new drive (f) a slave drive of C. You can use the new drive to store all of your music and still play it from C. This will free up all of your space on C while still allowing you to play your music. Is this what you are wanting to do?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes it is possible, you need a Raid controller to bridge them together. That's alot of music man! It will read ur c drive as one big honkin space then.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

that sounds good dwool, I have apx 22 gigs worth of music on my c drive. What do I need to do to get this thing together before I spend the couple hours it will take to move all of it over there? Will I have to change my music folder drive letter?

MP what is a raid controller and how or where do I find them? are they easy to install? I will also do a search on them.

MP I have backed up most of my CD collection in MP3 format so I can make MP3 disks for my truck and what not, as well as a lot of downloaded music. There are apx 6000 songs or so in my music folder, as well as a couple music videos and full comedy sets.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate the help!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i would suggest, deleting some of the music,especially if your downloading illegally, (i do it too, its ok) you have a huge library, legal or not, if you file share, you can possible get into trouble from having so many.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Almost all of my music is legal. Most of it is from backing up my CD's and putting them into digital format. I do have limewire but hardly ever use it (anymore) and I do not share my files, while on P2P sites.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats very smart. i thought you cool back up cd's and zip them to take up less space. as far as lime wire goes, i usually use it to check out new albums that i might like, i just dont wanna drop 20 bucks on a cd thats garbage, if i like it, ill usually go buy it after i check most of it out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get a DVD burner and take it off by catagories. Also check out a program like partition magic.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Atleast you went digital. I did a move job for a guy this summer, who was an analogue fanatic. He had restarted his record collection from scratch for the third time and still had over 4000 vinyl records. 140+ boxes of vinyl, which couldn't be stacked on a dolly, or else it would crush the records, going from basement to basement. That was a long day!


----------

